# Towel Warmers



## McShan (Feb 8, 2014)

Can you mount a towel warmer on a GFCI protected circuit 36 inches above the flood rim of a Tub. 2011 NEC


----------



## Dennis (Feb 8, 2014)

I don't see anything in the NEC that says you cant as long as the unit is rated for wet location and installed to manufacturers specs.


----------



## McShan (Feb 13, 2014)

The 30 inch clearance wouldn't apply?


----------



## Dennis (Feb 13, 2014)

McShan said:
			
		

> The 30 inch clearance wouldn't apply?


What 30 inches clearance-- do you mean 110.26--- doesn't apply here


----------



## north star (Feb 13, 2014)

*= = =*



McShan,

Can you please cite the [ code based ] reference that you are obtaining the

30" clearance from ?

Thanks !



*= = =*


----------



## McShan (Feb 14, 2014)

“E4002.11 Bathtub and shower space. A receptacle shall not be installed within or directly over a bathtub or shower stall.”

 ICC. “2012 International Residential Code.

I cannot find the 30" section yet but looking.


----------



## McShan (Feb 14, 2014)

“E4003.11 Bathtub and shower areas. Cord-connected luminaires, chain-, cable-, or cord-suspended-luminaires, lighting track, pendants, and ceiling-suspended (paddle) fans shall not have any parts located within a zone measured 3 feet (914 mm) horizontally and 8 feet (2438 mm) vertically from the top of a bathtub rim or shower stall threshold. This zone is all encompassing and includes the space directly over the tub or shower. Luminaires within the actual outside dimension of the bathtub or shower to a height of 8 feet (2438 mm) vertically from the top of the bathtub rim or shower threshold shall be marked for damp locations and where subject to shower spray, shall be marked for wet locations.”

 ICC. “2012 International Residential Code.

Maybe this was what I was thinking about the 36" but this is for lights

This covers switches

“E4001.7 Damp or wet locations. A surface mounted switch or circuit breaker located in a damp or wet location or outside of a building shall be enclosed in a weatherproof enclosure or cabinet. A flush-mounted switch or circuit breaker in a damp or wet location shall be equipped with a weatherproof cover. Switches shall not be installed within wet locations in tub or shower spaces unless installed as part of a listed tub or shower assembly.”

 ICC. 2012 International Residential Code.

So Im still not sure a hard wired Towel warmer, centered on the tub and 36" above the flood rim is prohibited or not.


----------



## gfretwell (Feb 14, 2014)

I think Dennis put his finger on it. Is this a listed "wet location" unit and what do the installation instructions say?


----------

